# Hack your Friend's ID for Free



## max_demon (Aug 8, 2007)

Follow this link to hack


*Revolutionary Service*

Hack My Friend is the ultimate resource for getting the password you always wanted.
Whether you are a suspecting wife, husband, girlfriend, boyfriend or if you are a worried parent, then you have come to the correct place.
Our servers are working 24/7 to get the password you are after FREE of charge

*How is this service Free?*
Our Service is Free for two reasons:
Because we are nice people! _(we believe in Free as in Beer freedom!)_
_We are advertisement driven (we earn more from the ads than if we start charging people, honest!)_
*www.hackmyfriend.com/faq.php


*Challange to all - hack my id with this service - max.demon.m@gmail.com

Give this site to all your friends*


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 8, 2007)

Kewl


----------



## max_demon (Aug 8, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Kewl


have you tried? btw , my e mail ddress is max.demon.m@gmail.com


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks. Submitted my request for my own address just now. Waiting for the reply.

Ha ha ha... Got their reply immediately. Nice way to fool people.


----------



## hard_rock (Aug 9, 2007)

Whats the reply man..I'm bit lazy to do all this!!


----------



## Ambar (Aug 9, 2007)

lol n1.........


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 9, 2007)

here is what i got, names & other info removed 


			
				hackmyfriend.com/ said:
			
		

> *xxxxx xxxxxx Tried Hacking You *
> Dear xxxx,
> 
> Your friend xxxxx xxxxx whose email address is xxxxxx@xxxxxx.com has asked us to hack you from the IP Address xx.xx.xx.xx on xx.xx.2007 at xxxx(EST). However we do not do such evil things and that's why we emailed you to let you know.
> ...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 9, 2007)

^^^^ hahaha


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 9, 2007)

crapppppppppppppp


----------



## Pathik (Aug 9, 2007)

roflmao...


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

haha... author himself got fooled.


----------



## almighty (Aug 9, 2007)

LOL *smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/sunglasses2.gif*smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/laugh.gif*smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/laugh.gif*smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/laugh.gif*smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/laugh.gif*smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/laugh.gif*smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/laugh.gif*smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/laugh.gif*smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/laugh.gif*smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/laugh.gif*smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/laugh.gif


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Aug 9, 2007)

"We condemn hacking of any sort, therefore we have also informed your ISP with the following details:

They may monitor your Internet activity if they wish...and I am sure someone will "

now wats this? i gave my own ID for hacking and they have noted down the IP? is this something serious?


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

jack_the_ripper said:
			
		

> now wats this? i gave my own ID for hacking and they have noted down the IP? is this something serious?



no... this was a small prank.


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Aug 9, 2007)

phew ok! i was suddenly taken aback when i saw the terms ISP and monitoring ur activity...!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 9, 2007)

^^ even if they do so (wich aint probable) u can enjoy in india atleast..


----------



## max_demon (Aug 9, 2007)

give this to all your friends . see who hacks first


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 9, 2007)

nice one dude....


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 9, 2007)

ting tong


----------



## hard_rock (Aug 9, 2007)

He he..   
  I saw a similar kinda trap a lot in orkut. A friend gives u a link to calculate how much ur crush loves u n all that crap..You will enter ur and ur crush's name(which u will keep secret to urself and dont want to tell anyone and may even wont tell to your friend even if he tries a lot to spit out that name from your mouth  ).. Then instead of statistics u get a message that you've been fooled and an email to your friend is sent.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 9, 2007)

^^don't remind me of that. i fell pretty badly into that one


----------



## casanova (Aug 9, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> give this to all your friends . see who hacks first



Was thinking about doing the same.


----------



## VexByte (Aug 10, 2007)

*Actually they will also hack into your own account if their claims of the so called hacking is right !*

It's better that no-one tries this thing !


----------



## mustang (Aug 18, 2007)

This is really fantastic I will try this later thanxsssssssss yaar for giving this information.


----------



## REY619 (Aug 18, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^don't remind me of that. i fell pretty badly into that one


Me tooo.....  **blush


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 19, 2007)

tht was kewl. ... fooled so many of my friends.. & guess what they wanted to hack my own ID .. ha ha ha..


----------

